# Onkyo 7.1 Plus Zone 2?



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Saw this site. I think it's safe and I've used before. Download manual but run through a virus checker before opening.

http://safemanuals.com/user-guide-instructions-owner-manual/ONKYO/HT-R580-_E

From rear of unit, my guess is an either/or. The top red and black knobs are Zone 1 for High front but can't be turned off. If hooked instead to red and black push ins just below, and used for High front, can be turned on/off by using Zone 2 switch with Zone 1.


----------

